# Fur Fright Who's going?? need  room



## Miharu Okami (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey there!! Who all is going to Fur Fright 
in Connecticut next month?

I may go if I can find a room. If anyone
has room let me know!! <3


----------



## Urbanwolf (Sep 18, 2010)

theres like a small chance of that happening for me maybe. it would be my second time there though haha


----------



## Cam (Sep 19, 2010)

I _could_ go, If i can find extra cash

And someone to go with <_<


----------



## Miharu Okami (Sep 19, 2010)

We can hannnnng. I have a fursuit  And a partial you could wear:>>


----------



## Cam (Sep 19, 2010)

Id be down

I just gotta find a ride and some cash


----------

